# Menüs in Spielen der größte Mist



## Gimmick (27. Juni 2014)

*Menüs in Spielen der größte Mist*

Ich hatte mir gestern PvZ-Garden Warfare als kleines zwischendurch Spielchen gekauft und hätte im Menü schon direkt wieder kotzen können. Ist denn keiner mehr in der lage ein gescheites Menü für den PC zu designen? Das ging mir schon in der gesamten ME-Reihe auf die Nerven, oder in BF4 - erst wird der Browser gestartet und darüber startet man das Spiel? 
Und in Mass Effect 3 brauchts erst mal etliche Tastendrücke und "EA-Server Wartereien" bis man endlich überhaupt im Multiplayermodus angekommen ist.

Jetzt in PvZ fehlen sogar essentielle Optionen wie die Möglichkeit das Mikro aus zu schalten, srsly? Man hat dann im Spiel entweder die Möglichkeit sich auf diversen Sprachen irgendeinen Scheiss an zu hören oder die anderen Spieler komplett stumm zu schalten. Und man selbst kann nur hoffen, dass das unter Windows deaktivierte Mikro auch wirklich aus ist? 

Spielen die Leute ihre eigenen Spiele eigentlich mal bevor die auf den Markt geworfen werden?


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Menüs in Spielen der größte Mist*

Bin auch dafür das eine Prereleasegruppe gegründet wird die völlig unabhängig arbeitet und die Spiele dann testet. Denn den Müll den man zur Zeit veröffentlicht ist einfach nur noch dreist. 
Wenn ich die finanziellen Mittel hätte würde ich so eine Einheit gründen


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Menüs in Spielen der größte Mist*

Herzlich Willkommen im Jahr 2014.


----------



## Gimmick (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Menüs in Spielen der größte Mist*



kero81 schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen im Jahr 2014.


 
Wenns mal erst seit 2014 so wäre 
ME2 is ja auch schon ne Weile her.


----------

